# Shrimp & Perogies



## masta (Mar 7, 2005)

<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Deb’s Shrimp &amp; Perogies <?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><O></O>[/B]
<O></O>
½ lb peeled shrimp 
1 small onion sliced thin
6-7 sun dried tomatoes sliced into thin strips
1 small can sliced black olives drained
3 tablespoons olive oil
2 tablespoons pesto 
8 frozen potato &amp; cheese perogies
Emeril’s essence or salt and pepper
Sour cream
<O></O>
Season the shrimp with essence.
In a large wok cook seasoned shrimp in oil just until pink then remove and set aside. 
Add onions and sun dried tomatoes to wok and cook on low heat as not to burn the onions. 
Add olives to wok and cook until the onions at tender then add the pesto.
Cook porgies as you would pasta and then drain. 
Add shrimp back to pan with porgies and toss. 
Serve with sour cream on the side.
<O></O>
Serves 2
<O></O>*Edited by: masta *


----------



## masta (Mar 7, 2005)

Need this pesto recipe for the shrimp and perogies:



<TABLE =MsonormalTable style="BACKGROUND: white; WIDTH: 254.25pt; mso-cellspacing: 0in; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 0in 0in" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=339>
<T>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 24pt; mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-row-margin-right: 32.25pt">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 222pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 24pt; : transparent" width=296>
<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Pesto<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />[/B]</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent; mso-cell-special: placeholder" width=43>
</TD></TR>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 1; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 254.25pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" width=339 colSpan=2>
<TABLE =MsonormalTable style="BACKGROUND: white; WIDTH: 78.75pt; mso-cellspacing: 3.7pt; mso-padding-alt: 3.75pt 3.75pt 3.75pt 3.75pt; mso-table-lspace: 2.25pt; mso-table-rspace: 2.25pt; mso-table-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-table-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-table-left: right; mso-table-top: middle" cellSpacing=5 cellPadding=0 width=105 align=right>
<T>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 3.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 3.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent">
</TD></TR></T></TABLE>

3 cups fresh basil
1/2 cup Parmesan or Romano cheese, grated
1/2 cup pine nuts, toasted
4 garlic cloves
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
olive oil


Combine all ingredients in a food processor or blender. Puree and add oil until the mixture forms a smooth, thick paste. 

Hint: Fill your ice cube tray with pesto and freeze then use pesto cubes as needed.
</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## Hippie (Mar 9, 2005)

Where do you obtain pinenuts?


----------



## masta (Mar 9, 2005)

We can get them at any grocery store...we buy a large package at BJ's Wholesale Club.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 9, 2005)

Are they from pine trees or cones or is that just a name?


----------



## masta (Mar 10, 2005)

<DIV id=ency_0>pine nut or piñon (pĭn*'*yən, pē*'*nyōn) , edible seed of various species of pine trees. Among the North American species that bear such edible seeds are the nut pines or piñons, _Pinus edulis_ and _P. monophylla,_ and the Digger pine, _P. sabiniana,_ named after the Diggers of California. The nuts have a thin red-brown shell and range in size from about <SUP>3</SUP>/<SUB>4</SUB> in. (1.91 cm) to about 1<SUP>1</SUP>/<SUB>2</SUB> in. (3.75 cm). Pine nuts, or Indian nuts, were an important food for some early Native Americans and are still harvested in quantity both for food and for trading. They are picked from the ground, taken from squirrel caches, or extracted by hand from the cones. Some pine stands are in danger of depletion because insufficient seeds are left for reproduction. Pignolia nuts are the seeds of _P. pinea_ of S Europe, where they are cultivated and much used for food. Quantities are exported to be used salted and in confectionery. Seeds of numerous other European and Asian pines are gathered under many local names. The name pignolia is often applied to all pine nuts and vice versa.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 11, 2005)

Very interesting Scott, thanks.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm drawing the line at pesto, I would try this if I can leave out the pesto, I'm not buying pine nuts for no one...I bought some capons for a recipe once and they tasted like pine nuts sounds..lol


----------



## Hippie (Mar 14, 2005)

I am going to look for nuts in the cones that keep falling in my yard and dulling up my mower blades.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 24, 2005)

Pine nuts are very expensive here....I can now see why.


----------

